# Sticky  REVIEW: SoundScape Car Audio (Plano, TX)



## Devourment (Jan 23, 2010)

Welp. For the longest time I have wanted to get something installed by these guys here at SoundScape. Dan Ungaro (who posts here, though not often) is the owner of this establishment and one excellent dude who undoubtedly know's his car audio. Just one of them things whenever you walk into a store (regardless of what it is) and you start talking to an individual and you think in your head, this dude know's his ****. 

One thing I really love about his store too is that whenever you go in there, they don't just try to sell you a bunch of unnecessary ****. Especially if you already have a plan on what you want to do, or already bought your items. If they feel they need to give you some recommendation on something, or advice or what not, that's one thing but when you walk into a store and say you have a budget of $250, and they're trying to sell you a set of Hertz Mille's or something, that stuff bugs the hell out of me and happens at almost every shop too. I understand why, but either way, it's still annoying. 

I remember when he first posted his thread about him looking for work whenever he didn't have a store front and was based in Wylie, TX. As time progressed he has a really, really nice store in Plano right off of 75. He's a Hertz/Audison, HAT, and PG dealer. 

Anyways. I got a quote from him to do the following to my 2012 Chevrolet Silverado Ext. Cab: 

Sound deaden both front doors. Inner and outer panels. 
Install components up front in factory location.
Install amp.
Wiring. 
Head Unit.
Subwoofer. 
Subwoofer enclosure.

I provided all the equipment. List is as follows:
HU - Clarion CX501
Front stage - JBL MS-62c 6.5" components.
No rear fill. 
Polk Audio MM1040 10" subwoofer. 
Stinger Roadkill Expert - Bulk Pack.
Precision Power PPI 900.4.
PAC OS-4 wiring harness.
Metra 95-3305 double din dash kit.

He provided all the wiring and RCA's (All Audison Connection) and set all the gains using a O-Scope and adjusting the crossover's with an RTA. 

Here below is a bunch of pics he took of the install, mostly the doors and such, which is a vital part to an install. Of course. I took pics of the wiring inside the hood, under the seat of the amp and the head unit. It's all tucked away really well, but at least you can see how it looks. 

Anyways, here's some pics!

Just a pic of the left door. Stock speakers still inside.









Pic of the door with the, I believe, the vapor barrier removed.









Door with some Roadkill on the inner panel.









Door with Roadkill on the outer panel.









The PAC OS-4.









Pic of the ground for the amp.









There was 3 people who were working on the vehicle. Got all of this done in one day too.









Pic of the piece of **** stock speaker. The screw wasn't even installed from the factory. Lol.









Pic of the driver side door. Custom MDF baffles made and the JBL mids installed.









Up close pic of the baffle and mid.









Passenger side door. Baffle and JBL mid.









Driver's side door with whatever the heck that metal thing is. Lol. 









Wiring ran by the driver's side seat. I didn't take a after picture of this but there's no reason. Very clean.









Front pic of the PPI 900.4 and the RCA's. This is mounted underneat the driver's side seat. Fits like a glove. The crossover's from the JBL's are mounted underneath this as well. 









No idea why this is upside down but this is the backside looking under the seat of the wiring to the amp. 









Wiring at the battery. Just beautiful in my opinion.









Wiring ran from the battery going back into the right side through the fire wall. Real nice and clean and super stock looking. The covering they ran over the wires looks extremely nice. 









Just another section of the wiring. 









Running down into the firewall.











Overall I am extremely pleased. After some quick tuning, it sounds phenomenal. Everything is optimum. I've never had a system to where I could crank it up all the way and not have any distortion what so ever. I've never had a system that I've had to keep everything relatively flat on the EQ, because that's where it sounds the best. Only EQing I've done is reduced the bass from the mids, and upped the treble a little bit. That's it. 

Dan, and the other two gentlemen who did the install did a fantastic job. I'm more then satisfied. I highly recommend the shop and feel free to PM me for any additional information. I'll help as much as I can.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: REVIEW: SoundScape Car Audio, Plano TX!*

Yup I agree....the team at Soundscape is top notch


----------



## Devourment (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: REVIEW: SoundScape Car Audio, Plano TX!*

They sure are. Dan even stayed over 45 minutes after closing to wait for me to get there, go over everything, setup my Bluetooth on my phone, and even did a bench test of my amp. The place certainly has my business from now on.


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: REVIEW: SoundScape Car Audio, Plano TX!*

Nicely done.


----------



## Yankeesound (Jul 11, 2009)

thats good work. Very hard to find quality places these days


----------



## Devourment (Jan 23, 2010)

Yankeesound said:


> thats good work. Very hard to find quality places these days


Yup. Especially whenever you read about threads like this one (http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-i-had-such-awful-experience-please-help.html) or a experience like the individual had at SideWays AutoSalon. That's the main thing that made me get my stuff installed here was the peace of mind. Especially on my brand new Chevrolet.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i am very happy you posted the review...the idea is that for the true gems to stand out in a sea of rocks


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Devourment said:


> Yup. Especially whenever you read about threads like this one (http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-i-had-such-awful-experience-please-help.html) or a experience like the individual had at SideWays AutoSalon. That's the main thing that made me get my stuff installed here was the peace of mind. Especially on my brand new Chevrolet.


Thanks for posting your review Devourment!

There are very few quality shops left in the Metroplex. It's good to hear that we have some left.

I'm planning an install for the Summer that I'm looking to have Soundscape do.

Thanks again Devourment!


----------



## Devourment (Jan 23, 2010)

bassfromspace said:


> Thanks for posting your review Devourment!
> 
> There are very few quality shops left in the Metroplex. It's good to hear that we have some left.
> 
> ...


No problem dude! I agree with you. Hardly any quality shops left. I remember my Mazda and the 3-4 different shops I had to take it too to get stuff done too it and I was never ever satisfied. Only other reputable one is in Arlington but I was just dying to get something done by these guys. Dan's soundboard alone is a sign of quality. Ask him about his advice he got from Scott and used that to build his board. I've heard HSK's that sound like garbage at other shops and listen to them on Soundscape's board and it's a totally different ballgame. And sound. 

Can't wait for you go get your install done there. Be sure to post a review afterwards!


----------



## Devourment (Jan 23, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> i am very happy you posted the review...the idea is that the true gems to stand out in a sea of rocks


Yes sir, Bing! 

I absolutely hate reading other people's threads that have had just atrocious installs done on there vehicles with NO standard or regard to quality.


----------



## sstrong42 (Jan 28, 2010)

I went into this store on a whim one day because I wanted to upgrade my head unit, and possibly entire system. 

After talking to Greenwood, Dan, and Steve, I decided to revamp the entire system. I'm dropping it off with them on Monday. Really psyched about it, glad to hear good things!


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

sstrong42 said:


> I went into this store on a whim one day because I wanted to upgrade my head unit, and possibly entire system.
> 
> After talking to Greenwood, Dan, and Steve, I decided to revamp the entire system. I'm dropping it off with them on Monday. Really psyched about it, glad to hear good things!


What are you getting done?


----------



## sstrong42 (Jan 28, 2010)

bassfromspace said:


> What are you getting done?


I picked up a KDC-X997 (online), HDP5, Hi-Energy 10, Legatia SE tweet, Legatia Mid, bit 10 d, and they're going to be installing all my stuff from SDS. Dropping it off this morning.


----------



## MosIncredible (Mar 27, 2009)

I agree very much with this review. Since finding out about Soundscape in 2011, I wouldn't even think about letting anyone else touch my car. They know what they're doing, they are more than willing to answer questions when you call or during non-work hours, and their number one goal is SQ.


----------



## Snake40 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for the review. I'll be giving them a call.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Great shop with highend gear. He hosted an IASAC event about a month or so ago and did well with it.


----------



## Proboscis (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm looking to have soundscape install my gear I'm collecting in a 2015 tundra crewmax. I drove hr. One way to hear HAT compared to Hertz coax speakers


----------



## Denaliz (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm so glad I found this site! I live in Frisco and need a good quality car audio installation team.

In the process of upgrading my kicker IX 1000.5 to an arc audio 1200.6. 

Flipping my hertz dsk 165.3 components to Focal K2.. That outta fit it huh?

Running RF P1675 2 way speakers for rear fill and a JL 12" 3v3 4 ohm sub in custom built sealed box. All in my 2011 Yukon Denali

They guy who installed the kicker left me with a crazy ground loop that happens when one of the rear doors opens. It's random wh cut happens but my wife hates it/ as so do I! 

Car toys in Frisco wasn't able to help so I just dealt with it until this last weekend and decided no more! 

I'll have them do the amp install and confirm the audiocontrol L6ci is setup properly. I'm not happy with sound quality. So starting with one of eve best Amps I know of. 

I'll reach out to them next week once my amp and new components are in!


----------



## Denaliz (Dec 2, 2014)

Having dealt with Dan and his staff a few times since April- highly recommend them to anyone considering a shop. They have built many award winning systems, have been awarded and ranked; Top 12 installer awards, Retail Store of the year by their peers- they must be doing something right?

The CA knowledge, installation and tuning skillets are some of the finest I have ever come across. Never a high pressure environment and if there's ever an issue with equipment or install..they will always make it right! We are pretty lucky to have a shop like this in the DFW area.


----------



## specie (Jun 22, 2007)

Glad I found this post and took my car to Soundscape for some work. I needed my system to be tuned and in the process they found a couple modules installed that was not needed. So they were able to simplify my install and set it up with a great tune. I'm highly satisfied with the new sound! 

Dan and Pierce are very knowledgeable guys in the car audio industry. They happily answered all my questions. They're passionate about sound and do great work! I would highly recommend these guys for your car audio needs.


----------



## Esscueonly (Nov 25, 2021)

Finding this one made me sad. Dan is a dear friend and did both my builds. I'm glad he's back on his feet at EAS in Colorado Springs. Too talented a dude to be waiting tables.


----------

